# 1-Andro Rx Reviews



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2009)

*1-Andro Rx Reviews*





*Featured Customer Testimonials*

_"This is one of the best supplements I've ever taken. I love it. Didn't have the chance or time to do a log but this is just INSANE. I love the gains. IronMagLabs was generous enough to send me an extra bottle for free and boy have I gotten bigger. 1 month in my training/supplement consumption and my base weight was 168. I now weigh 187 lbs. Weight increases on my exercises are just phenomenal. VERY RECOMMENDED."_
*- Shean Z.*


_"Thank you 1-Andro Rx. I am a 47 year old male. I was amazed how quick the gains in size & strength came! I was very skeptical at first, I am a believer now! I bench more than I did 15 years ago and I am as muscular as I ever was...which is pretty big."_
*- Mark B.*


_"This has been one of the best supplements that I have ever tried. I have never experienced strength increases in such a short amount of time. Incredible! Overall Rating: 9 out of 10"_
*- Gary S. *


*Read Marc David's Review here >>* 1-Andro Rx by IronMagLabs | Natural Bodybuilding with Marc David


----------



## hollandtwin27 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am using this for the first time but how comparable is it to ergopharm 1-ad? Just curious bought 6 bottles from you guys at ironmaglabs


----------



## Max-Power (Mar 9, 2010)

Is this really safe? Don't want to be bold by 30 ;-)


----------



## mightymouse55 (Mar 18, 2010)

yea im curious if this actually works or if its just bs...im 19 and have looked into taking this has anyone ran a cycle


----------



## twarrior (Mar 18, 2010)

Do a search for it on the forum. AlBob just finished a cycle and there have been others. Also plenty of info on the internet on cycles/effects.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 18, 2010)

Will it show up on military drug test?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2010)

hollandtwin27 said:


> I am using this for the first time but how comparable is it to ergopharm 1-ad? Just curious bought 6 bottles from you guys at ironmaglabs


very comparable, converts to 1-testosterone.




Max-Power said:


> Is this really safe? Don't want to be bold by 30 ;-)


1-Andro is very safe, it does not convert to DHT so balding should not be an issue.



mightymouse55 said:


> yea im curious if this actually works or if its just bs...im 19 and have looked into taking this has anyone ran a cycle


absolutely it works, however I would not recommend any teen taking prohormones.



twarrior said:


> Do a search for it on the forum. AlBob just finished a cycle and there have been others. Also plenty of info on the internet on cycles/effects.


yup, many cycles have been logged here as well as Anabolicminds.com, Bodybuilding.com to name a few.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Will it show up on military drug test?



if they are testing for 1-testosterone then yes, but it would be out of your system in a few days, however when I was in the Army we always had random drug testing.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't even left for boot camp yet, but if it would help me lose some BF%, lean out a little bit, and not show up on a drug test when I leave in 2 - 4 months...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I haven't even left for boot camp yet, but if it would help me lose some BF%, lean out a little bit, and not show up on a drug test when I leave in 2 - 4 months...



absolutely.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 19, 2010)

So with 60 per bottle and taking 3 - 6 daily I would have to order the 3 just to get a good 4 - 6 week cycle out of it. A little steep..


----------



## bio (Mar 20, 2010)

*Is "1-ANDRO RX" a fake name for DHEA?*

I've ordered "1-ANDRO RX" and the label looks exactly as the one  advertised

ironmaglabs.com/images/1-Andro-Rx-label.jpg

EXCEPT for a "5" (five) instead of a "1" (one) in the name of the the  drug. In other words, I've been sold DHEA (5-Androsten-3B-ol-17-one)  instead of the alleged "1-Androsten-3B-ol-17-one" present in this  product. Everybody knows that DHEA has all those side effects that  1-Androsten-3B-ol-17-one doesn't.

My concern is that in the end  nobody knows what comes in the bottle.  And please don't tell me this is just a typo. 

The lot number is: Lot:RD9366 Exp: 12/2012

I would attach a picture of the label but the system allows uploads only for users with 20 o more posts to the forum, but I can send it upon request.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2010)

bio said:


> I've ordered "1-ANDRO RX" and the label looks exactly as the one  advertised
> 
> ironmaglabs.com/images/1-Andro-Rx-label.jpg
> 
> ...



Yes, we had one batch of product with a label misprint (manufacturer error), however it contains 1-Andro, *and not* 5-Andro, if it bothers you that much send the bottles back to me and I will replace them with new product that has the correct label, however the ingredient has always been the same in every batch we have ever produced. 

ironmaglabs@gmail.com


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if there has been much luck sending this to australia? cutoms here are real jerk off's.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 12, 2010)

im 19, and am very interested in trying this product, just am weary off y you dont recommend this product to a 19 year old?


----------



## toyman (Apr 23, 2010)

With all the good thatsbeen said about this substance, I wil.l buy some, money is TIGHT!!!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> im 19, and am very interested in trying this product, just am weary off y you dont recommend this product to a 19 year old?



I think its because you are young and still developing.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

^This.

At 19 he already has tons of hormones coursing through his body! 

No need to supplement, right?


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2010)

Supplement and Prohormone are two different things.  Supplement is just that, something that supplements your diet.  PH dont supplement a diet.  however, im no expert at all and anyone can counter what i just said.
kris


----------



## nova1970sb (May 11, 2010)

so today is my last day of taking this stuff. am i ripped like a god, no. did i get stupid amounts of energy, no. but it did something for sure. all of my lifts got stronger, most noticable were bench press (up 50 pounds), deadlifts (up about 100 pounds), and squats (up about 70 or so pounds). i have been having trouble gaining weight in the past, and i went from 170lbs to 181! i have been doing the 6 capsules a day, and i wish i kept a time line but its been for 6 weeks i believe.

anyways, seems like a good product. i wouldnt use it for cutting, just because i saw absolutely no difference there, but seems to be a great strength gainer.


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> so today is my last day of taking this stuff. am i ripped like a god, no. did i get stupid amounts of energy, no. but it did something for sure. all of my lifts got stronger, most noticable were bench press (up 50 pounds), deadlifts (up about 100 pounds), and squats (up about 70 or so pounds). i have been having trouble gaining weight in the past, and i went from 170lbs to 181! i have been doing the 6 capsules a day, and i wish i kept a time line but its been for 6 weeks i believe.
> 
> anyways, seems like a good product. i wouldnt use it for cutting, just because i saw absolutely no difference there, but seems to be a great strength gainer.



good to hear, thanks for the feedback, make sure you follow proper PCT so you keep your gains.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 11, 2010)

for sure i got 6 trione, how many pills a day and for how long would you suggest?


----------



## dsc123 (May 20, 2010)

I no at 19 my hormones are probably at there highest that they will ever be but surely taking a prohormone when my hormones are high already only show greater effects?


----------



## jerseybo (Jun 15, 2010)

I am in the military, Marines to be exact and i took this for about 2 months along with weight training. I must say i was very disappointed, maybe noticed a little size gain but nothing like 1-AD or even Hemobolin......


----------



## circa58 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just ordered 3 bottles of 1-Andro RX for my first ever sampling.

Question, I take 3-ZMA in the evening before bed, and 1-Animal Pak, with 2 scoops of NO-Xplode and Creatine in water before workout

Can/should I continue to take these or not?


----------



## snkasyap (Jul 20, 2010)

i am use this first time and i am think it is not a bad its help full so i am like it


----------



## Zues (Jul 28, 2010)

I plan to pickup 3 bottle of Andro RX so that I can complete the 30 day cycle. What I like about this product that interest me was that it’s no bloating or water retention, no liver damage, stomach discomfort, or toxicity, besides that it will help to build up strength and mass lean muscle. I will be trying it and purchasing it by next week to see how will it works but from what I read by other people at the forum and at the IronMagLab seems to caught my interest and will be purchasing it and test it out for myself before I recommend it to my friends or partner.

My question to *Prince *is: will it help to repair my muscle a bit because I have had many injuries when I use to play a lot sports?

Thank you
Zues


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2010)

circa58 said:


> Question, I take 3-ZMA in the evening before bed, and 1-Animal Pak, with 2 scoops of NO-Xplode and Creatine in water before workout
> 
> Can/should I continue to take these or not?



sure, that is fine.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2010)

Zues said:


> My question to *Prince *is: will it help to repair my muscle a bit because I have had many injuries when I use to play a lot sports?
> 
> Thank you
> Zues



you still have these injuries, how long has it been?


----------



## Zues (Jul 28, 2010)

Prince said:


> you still have these injuries, how long has it been?



I have had them for a long time but it seems to recover once I have started working out but it takes a bit longer then it use to. My guess is probably because I am not as young as I use to be.

Just to let you know it's a calf muscle that I pulled from running last week, which is an old injury I had when I played football and Baseball. It seems to hit me when I start to workout a bit harder but it eventually goes away but it takes a bit longer for it to heal up.

I was told that it helps to recover faster, when taking these types of products, which is why I am asking about the product if it will help to recover a bit faster?

Thank you – Prince

Zues


----------



## pwloiacano (Oct 6, 2010)

I am in the middle of a cycle right now.  I am going to get one more bottle to do a six week cycle.  I find this product very good and I have definately noticed the difference by taking it.  I have two questions:

1) Where can I get information on proper PCT once I am done with my 6 week cycle?

2) Also, after I complete PCT, should I wait a while before taking this product again??

Thanks again.  I have made some pretty decent gains using this product.


----------



## pwloiacano (Oct 7, 2010)

anyone who can help??


----------



## 258884 (Oct 8, 2010)

I used the *Anabolic-Matrix Rx *and it worked out just fine for me....

just my .02

As for the delay---I suspect Prince would be the authority on this but I would say 4 weeks would be plenty of time.


----------



## aja44 (Oct 8, 2010)

258884 said:


> I used the *Anabolic-Matrix Rx *and it worked out just fine for me....
> 
> just my .02
> 
> As for the delay---I suspect Prince would be the authority on this but I would say 4 weeks would be plenty of time.



Anabolic Matrix is NOT a PCT, its taken with 1-Andro as an enhancement.  I would recommend you take them both from Day 1.  I ran 2 cycles of 1-Andro with great strength gains, but not to much on the size.

Anyway, I took 6-trione as my PCT for 4 weeks starting the day after your last 1-Andro pills.  I was taking 4 1-Andro in AM and PM, so I took the same for PCT for first 2 weeks and then scaled down to 3 per in week 3 and then 2 per in week 4.  

Once your done, wait about 2 months from the end of your PCT to start another cycle.


----------



## pwloiacano (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  Where would I purchase the 6-trione from??

Prince:  Do you carry this product??


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 19, 2010)

this stuff looks great thinks about ordering some!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2010)

pwloiacano said:


> Thanks for the input.  Where would I purchase the 6-trione from??
> 
> Prince:  Do you carry this product??



that is a 6-OXO clone, we are coming out with an anti-estrogen product in the next month or so.


----------



## magger (Nov 8, 2010)

1 andro rx has been awsome! almost done, few weeks left, will post before and after pic's, strenght is way up ,endurance is long 1hr on heavy weights, intense training with 40 mins ofcardio, wife notices more muscle definition and mass size gains!! clomid for pct


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2010)

magger said:


> 1 andro rx has been awsome! almost done, few weeks left, will post before and after pic's, strenght is way up ,endurance is long 1hr on heavy weights, intense training with 40 mins ofcardio, wife notices more muscle definition and mass size gains!! clomid for pct


----------



## tsims (Nov 21, 2010)

*Supplement questions*

I see that 1-Andro rx blocks estrogen and DHT, therefore it will not cause hair loss? Also, would anabolic matrix rx be a proper PCT without creating hair loss? If it is not a proper PCT could you recommend one? Does E-Control rx block DHT since it does not have chrysin?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2010)

tsims said:


> I see that 1-Andro rx blocks estrogen and DHT, therefore it will not cause hair loss? Also, would anabolic matrix rx be a proper PCT without creating hair loss? If it is not a proper PCT could you recommend one? Does E-Control rx block DHT since it does not have chrysin?



1-Andro does not convert to estrogen or DHT.

I recommend using Anabolic-Matrix Rx during your cycle and during PCT.

For PCT we have E-Control Rx.


----------



## lexymarx (Nov 22, 2010)

can i stack 1 andro rx with super dmz-rx tell me


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have gotten great results with 1-T from promordial, they no longer make it, and Im notricing that this is the same active ingrediant in oral form right? if so ill be ordering a large order soon.

ST


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

Stull34 said:


> I have gotten great results with 1-T from promordial, they no longer make it, and Im notricing that this is the same active ingrediant in oral form right? if so ill be ordering a large order soon.
> 
> ST



Yes it is the same compound. 

FYI - the effective oral dose for 1-Andro Rx is 600mg - 800mg daily.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks Prince, 

Will be getting a order together shortly, there are 3 of us from the gym who all like the compound, would like to try the SuperDMZ product, but always felt awful on superdrol, I know its not the exact product, but is this a issue with it as well? Sorry to keep buggin ya.

ST


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

Stull34 said:


> thanks Prince,
> 
> Will be getting a order together shortly, there are 3 of us from the gym who all like the compound, would like to try the SuperDMZ product, but always felt awful on superdrol, I know its not the exact product, but is this a issue with it as well? Sorry to keep buggin ya.
> 
> ST



No, you cannot compare Super-DMZ Rx (Dimethazine) to Superdrol.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

great to hear, will order some of the as well.

Thanks!


----------



## bigT11 (Dec 4, 2010)

*anadrol*

so i started taking anadrol about 4 days now, already i feel stronger and feel the results, but is there a way to keep my gain once i stop using anadrol. i dont want to stop taking them and then loose all that i have gained. so if anyone know how i can keep all or most of my gains plz let me know asap


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 20, 2010)

hmm i might give it a go.


----------



## Eagle04 (Jan 12, 2011)

Noticed the 1-Andro Rx cycle suggests taking the 1-Andro for the first 4 wks along with the Anabolic-Matrix Rx and then the E-Control Rx with Anabolic-Matrix for the last 4wks. Is that the best resulting combo? Ive gotten 3 bottles of 1-Andro. Trying to decide what all to run.-thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2011)

Eagle04 said:


> Noticed the 1-Andro Rx cycle suggests taking the 1-Andro for the first 4 wks along with the Anabolic-Matrix Rx and then the E-Control Rx with Anabolic-Matrix for the last 4wks. Is that the best resulting combo? Ive gotten 3 bottles of 1-Andro. Trying to decide what all to run.-thanks



its our recommended stack, you could use the 1-Andro Rx for longer than 4 weeks as its not liver toxic, but 8 weeks on 1-Andro Rx (at most) then follow the 4 week PCT cycle. we have had many users bump it up to 800mg even 100mg daily also.


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 16, 2011)

whats the highest viable dosage for 1-andro?


----------



## dsc123 (Jan 16, 2011)

1000mg seems like the Highest dosage people have ran it at each day.


----------



## |Z| (Jan 20, 2011)

braveheart07 said:


> hmm i might give it a go.



do it! if you log it be sure to post up a link so I can follow! 

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> 1000mg seems like the Highest dosage people have ran it at each day.



yeah, that is highest I have heard, 800mg/daily is a nice dose, from user feedback anything above 800mg/daily does not really increase the effectiveness.


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 20, 2011)

Im with the other guy, i have 2 bottles of primordial performance's 1 T lv, but they no longer make it. If I really like PP's I may have to give Ironmaglabs 1-andro-rx a try.


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 25, 2011)

how does this compare to lets say, the banned 1-ad?


----------



## bmgrajeda (Mar 2, 2011)

Im in my second week. Nothing yet. Diet and training is good to go. Maybe my body is taking longer to respond?


----------



## David Fasnacht (Mar 2, 2011)

even the real thing is out in 2 to 3 weeks compleatly  thats testosterone deca and things some others last longer look up detection times


----------



## bmgrajeda (Mar 3, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

got it!


----------



## NJRiot (Apr 4, 2011)

ive done 800mg a day ...not much cutting but strength is uplifted ...  please dont forget your E-Control Rx at the end ... youll need it.


----------



## cdan19 (Apr 18, 2011)

If I may respond to your injuries and age. At 45 coming off shoulder reconstruction to reattache labrum repair rotary cuff and bicep tendon tear I am painfully aware of threcovery process. I have also had 4 knee surgeries all on my left knee and will likely face a knee replacement at some point in time. Two fractures of s4 and s5 vertabrae both disc completely herniated ,collar bone , thumb, blah blah blah, you get the point. Played football too long and fought through too many injuries. I can tell you with out a doubt, my stubborness, failure to re-hab properly and ego was what kept me in a state of perpetual injury. TAKE THE TIME TO HEAL. TAKE THE TIME TO WARM UP PROBLEM AREAS AND LOOSE THE EGO AND HUMBLE YOURSELF TO YOUR BODY AND LISTEN TO IT. Sometimes you have to adjust, overcome, adapt and then surpass. Be patient don't do too much too soon. It sucks but since my most recent surgery in 07/09. I have done just this and when I started lifting as my passion I advance in size and strength. I've been back serious since August of 2010 and did my first prohormone cycle in Oct I went from 196 up to roughly 205, very lean and modest gains but I feel great. I'm most likey gonna try the ironmags prohormone cycle but I can't stress enough that diet and rest have been my strongest assesett and supp's seem to work sooo much better this way. I also work a 2 on 1 off 2on two off workout hitting each muscle only once in the week. It works for me and I don't hesitate to reccomend this to anyone struggling with injury or age. This site has been a great assestt of peolpes experience and great advice from moderators and those who know. keep training, keep reading and conquer those demons. 

p.s. Prince your probably about to freaking strangle me. I think I posted this somewhere on accident but i can't figure it out. Computer idiot will surely become my new call sign.


----------



## RonJ71 (May 22, 2011)

I am currently talking 1-andro, only 1 week, and already have symptoms of gyno, if your prone, i don't think the claim, or no conversion to estrogen is true, so i would say to be careful.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2011)

all PH/AAS have the potential to cause gyno, some are more prone than others and everyone reacts differently.


----------



## RonJ71 (May 22, 2011)

Prince, what is your recommendation  to prevent gyno while using 1-andro?


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2011)

*E-Control Rx* as soon as we have it in stock!


----------



## RonJ71 (May 22, 2011)

What about pes erase?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (May 24, 2011)

Just placed an order myself, gotta try this out.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (May 24, 2011)

Could I also use Stoked after a cycle of this?


----------



## base01 (May 27, 2011)

yes


----------



## LightBearer (May 29, 2011)

Prince said:


> very comparable, converts to 1-testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> 1-Andro is very safe, it does not convert to DHT so balding should not be an issue.


So there's absolutely no DHT conversion or baldness worry? I only ask because I remember old 1-testosterone profiles noting posibility of androgenic sides such as dht. Idk if its diff with this product since its not exactly 1test. Also I thought the andro rating was 200 which is kind of high. Anyways id love your input, this looks like a great kickstart to my first cycle without worrying about gyno


----------



## TJTJ (Jun 17, 2011)

Why was 1-andro discontinued by IML?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Why was 1-andro discontinued by IML?



the compound doubled in price, we thought about doing a transdermal 1-Andro, we still may but we have much better products available now and a few more in the works.
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Our Products


----------



## oufinny (Jun 17, 2011)

Prince - do tell about this Halo extreme?  Is it a clone to the original Halodrol or is it slightly different compound?


----------



## Logman (Jun 23, 2011)

Is acne a possible side-effect with this stack?  I was naturally prone when a teenager through my 20s (now late 30s).  Wouldn't like to go through that again.  Also, can this be used with a booster like T-Force or should the booster be dropped during the cycle?  Lastly, are most people cutting on this cycle?  Can it be used on a 2 month bulk?


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't wait to stack this with dplex and then EPI!!!!!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 7, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> ive done 800mg a day ...not much cutting but strength is uplifted ...  please dont forget your E-Control Rx at the end ... youll need it.



Just finished a 600/600/600/800/800/800...started e-control on the 4th week, and only have 1 week left until I have run it for 4 weeks at 2 a day...should I only run the for 4weeks? Is 2 a day enough? The reason I ask is I don't feel the "jewels" are coming back too quickly!

And btw...loved how lean I got while using this, but don't miss the lethargy from it! =)


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 7, 2011)

okay  I found some 1-andro @ 1g a day for 21 days and wanted to know if the new e-control (6-oxo) @ 300mg daily for 21 days for pct is a good dose?


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> ...we thought about doing a transdermal 1-Andro, we still may...http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/



Do it! It'll be a great buy! Too many pills to keep track of. Plus the potency will be greater, no? By by-passing the liver?

I already run it at a gram a day orally. Might be able to get more out of less. At what dose were you thinking of packaging it?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't pm yet TJTJ...I just got used to it.


----------



## kvothe (Jul 18, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Do it! It'll be a great buy! Too many pills to keep track of. Plus the potency will be greater, no? By by-passing the liver?
> 
> I already run it at a gram a day orally. Might be able to get more out of less. At what dose were you thinking of packaging it?


 
the problem with transdermal is that there is a more finite amount as to the dosing.  You may get great % absorbed, but your overall amount will be less, your skin can only handle so much and the carrier can only handle so much, I dont know how to put this scientifically, but it is truth.  Look at PP old 1-t transdermal, honestly it was a dud, but they may have overhyped it a little as well.  Now they did have dhea in the mix, so some of the formula was taken up by a weaker compound.  I would guess that a gram per day orally is going to be stronger than the transdermal.  I may be wrong, it is too bad this is going away, was probably the best non methyl still available,


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

I cant wait to try this stuff


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 9, 2011)

Zues said:


> I have had them for a long time but it seems to recover once I have started working out but it takes a bit longer then it use to. My guess is probably because I am not as young as I use to be.
> 
> Just to let you know it's a calf muscle that I pulled from running last week, which is an old injury I had when I played football and Baseball. It seems to hit me when I start to workout a bit harder but it eventually goes away but it takes a bit longer for it to heal up.
> 
> ...


 
Honestly it sounds like a strain or tendon problems. SUpplements can aid the recovery of these problems but they wont permanently "fix" them. The best thing to control these symptoms is to take an anti inflamitory and to use devices such as a foam roller to roll out the toxins in the area that hurts on the muscle/ tendon ( does wonders!). Another method is to take a tennis ball and lie down on the area that hurts and self massage it out! Good LUCK!!


----------

